# Farmwell



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

Im not sure if anyone has heard of farmwell.com I am signing up to sell eggs and some produce its free if you are just looking for local foods check it out let me know what you all think https://www.farmwell.com/


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks like a scam. Really. It's slick, but no substance. And it will take a lot of eggs to cover that $50 a month fee!


----------



## FarmwellFraser (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi there,

This is my first post here at Homesteading Today. I must say this is quite a valuable resource of information and interesting discussions! 

I can assure all of you that Farmwell is the real deal. You are welcome to signup for a free buyer account to look for local food in your area, sign up for a free trial for a seller account if you are a farmer or food hub, or just take a look at our Tour Video at https://www.farmwell.com/tour .

Collieradomtman, I'm happy to hear that you are interested in taking Farmwell for a spin to see how you can sell more eggs with less effort and cost. If there's anything I can do to help you get started and hit the ground running with your farm or food hub. Just let me know. I'd love to hear more about your farm!

The experience of farmers and food hubs on Farmwell is that it actually saves them money and helps them earn more. If you've ever looked into setting up a website and online store by yourself, you'll know that it costs thousands and is expensive and time-intensive to maintain.

Of course farmer's markets cost too, but in addition to a vendor fee you have gas costs to get there and back it's takes up nearly a whole day of your precious time (or you pay someone to do it for you).

With Farmwell, you can take orders while you sleep, you know exactly how much to harvest beforehand and you can do several drop-off locations in one delivery round... or just thrill your customers by offering the chance to pre-order and not have to wake up at so early to get the best produce cause it'll be already reserved for them.

We are very proud of how Farmwell is helping farmers all over the world and we'd be thrilled if we can help you too. 

Best wishes,
Fraser


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

farmwell here is my complaint there are absolutely no farmers or food hubs in north America and I don't think a three week free trial as a seller would be long enough to get a client base especially in my area. I would be out money for awhile before or if I ever see a profitable return


----------



## FarmwellFraser (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Collieradomtman,

Thanks for taking the time to express your views. This is very important for any business and I appreciate it.

I think the confusion lies in the following. Farmwell provides cloud software so that you can manage your farm business better and you can get online in a snap with your own online store. We provide top-notch tools to save you a lot of money (instead of building up your own infrastructure), hours and hours of your time so that you can spend more time either building up your farm and business.

Actually, we're not so different from electric fencing in that we're simply a technology that saves time, energy and allows you to do neat stuff that wasn't possible before. But instead having to buy and invest in the technology outright before you begin, you get to pay for it monthly with no commitments. 

You're right though. We are a new service and don't have a user base of millions of people. But that also means that early adopters get nice exposure to the users that are searching Farmwell right now. Then as we grow, this advantage will fade and be replaced by greater and greater number of consumers searching for local fresh food. This comes for free as an added bonus.

Our 3 week trial is designed for one purpose: To let you try out the ropes for free with no risk, to use it with your existing customer base and see how much time, energy, money, hassle it saves you. If you like it, you're free to stay on and quit whenever you please. If you don't, we'll thank you for giving us a go.

I'm not trying to convince you to join. In fact we happily turn people away who we feel are not a good fit for Farmwell, or would be better suited with another solution.

But if you or anybody else has any questions, just ask and I'll do the best I can to answer them.

Best regards,
Fraser


----------

